# McCulloch 110 Chainsaw - ONE question.



## walternodelman (Aug 30, 2007)

I own a McCulloch 110 (1985 vintage) (Model 600016C) Chain Saw which works fine. I have one question. The cutting chain has too much slack. I need to LENGTHEN the BAR adjustment a quarter inch. I know about the long slot in the BAR. 

The chain BRAKE snaps on and off, and works fine.

I see one large NUT on a THREADED STUD on the side of bar location on my Yellow Mac 110.

What confuses me is that a half-inch away from that NUT, around the corner, I also see a single SCREWHEAD containing a single SLOT CUT for a screwdriver. 

Angle of the slotted screw SHAFT is 90 degrees from angle of the THREADED STUD with it’s NUT. 

WHAT is the FUNCTION OF THE SINGLE SCREW WITH SLOT, LOCATED CLOSE TO THE CHAIN BAR ? 

Do I ignore that slotted screw, when I simply loosen the BIG NUT, and reposition the Chainsaw Bar by 1 quarter-of-an-inch longer, -- lastly re-tightening the NUT solidly?

Thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Loosen (just loose enough for the bar to move) the bar clamp nut on the cover of the chain brake assembly. Then lift the tip of the bar up, screw in a clockwise direction the screw on the front of chain brake (around the corner) this will draw the bar outwards and take up the slack in the chain. When the desired tension is achieved, tighten the nut on the bar clamp back down.


----------



## briles (Sep 10, 2007)

how much slack shoul\d there be? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be little to no slack in the chain when properly adjusted. It should not be so tight as to cause the chain to bind. When properly adjusted you should be able to pull the chain by hand with little effort around the bar. 

BE SURE TO USE A GLOVE or some other kind of protection when testing the chain movement, it's very easy to cut yourself when working around the bar and chain so use caution. 

NEVER ADJUST OR TEST CHAIN TENSION WITH SAW ON OR RUNNING!


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

NEVER ADJUST OR TEST CHAIN TENSION WITH SAW ON OR RUNNING![/QUOTE]


My friend Stubby learned that the hard way. lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the chain has streached too far and you can not adjust the bar any further, most likely the chain is shot and should be replaced. This applies if the correct chain was used when it was first put on. If it was too long to start with you can get a tool to remove a link in the chain and get a master link to put it back together... or just have a saw shop do it for you.

You risk a broken chain if it is wore out and not replaced. A chain breaking at 10K RPM is not a pretty sight!


----------

